# Honda EM5000A Generator starter



## fishfartus (Oct 29, 2011)

I have an old Honda EM5000A generator that the starter has been removed from. In my attempts to find a new starter, I found that it is obsolete, although I found one on-line for almost $600. This is cost prohibitive as I can buy a used generator for less that this. The generator is a late 60's or early 70's version. Does anyone know where I can find a starter, know of a way I can convert it to start off the front pully, convert it to a pull start, or make it work as a tractor PTO generator? It seems a waste to not take advantage of what is there. Thanks for any assistance!!!


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Briggs has a lot of pull start assembly's on the market, maybe one of them would fit? Sorry about the starter, but a thought, if you have a starter repair place around you they may have something that would fit? Worth a shot anyways.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

yea maybe you can find a dead one somewhere for cheap and get a rebuild shop to rebuild it, its normaly cheap and easy to do


----------



## Notsobad (Nov 9, 2011)

I hope you have found a solution for your starter. I thought I was the only one who ownes one of these. I've been trying to find out what the Horsepower is for this model. The only thing I can find is that it is 356cc. Do you have any idea?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

fishfartus said:


> I have an old Honda EM5000A generator that the starter has been removed from. In my attempts to find a new starter, I found that it is obsolete


What is the frame serial number on the generator? It will be in the format of EXXX-1234567. With that, I can look it up in the Honda parts catalog and see what's what. $600 does sound steep. 

-Robert @ Honda

Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

fishfartus said:


> I have an old Honda EM5000A generator that the starter has been removed from.


I did check and the starter as a whole unit is no longer available from Honda. That specific starter was unique to that model generator, and our catalog does not show it being used in any other models. 

However, some of the individual starter parts are (maybe 50% of them). If you happen to run across a used or dead starter, it might be rebuildable. 

You could contact some Honda dealers; sometimes they have old-stock parts, but this would be a tough one to locate I think. The Honda Part Number is *STARTER MOTOR ASSY. (NOT AVAILABLE) 31200-612-000*

Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------

